# Saturated group and handle positionning ...



## ifunky

Just unpacked my new Rocket and was left un-impressed by the fact that any portafilter handle won't sit straight in-line with the brew head.









I raised the issue to the UK distributor (starts with a Bella







) and apprently it's a common feature (really?!) that has been raised to Rocket but so far the answer has been "it's a saturated brew group so it's normal" (wtf!)

Meanwhile all the press pictures let you believe that it does sit straight .... not good for my OCD.

Anybody body having similar issues? Not sure what can be the solution, guess over time it will change slightly?


----------



## mikas

The horror!









What about the "in cup" results?


----------



## Obidi

I understand your concern. I just bought a Lelit Bianca and the drip tray is not quite level ( only about 1mm out), so there's a bigger gap on one side than the other. It shouldn't, but it does bother me.

Oh, it makes great coffee!



ifunky said:


> Just unpacked my new Rocket and was left un-impressed by the fact that any portafilter handle won't sit straight in-line with the brew head.
> 
> View attachment 39609
> 
> 
> I raised the issue to the UK distributor (starts with a Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and apprently it's a common feature (really?!) that has been raised to Rocket but so far the answer has been "it's a saturated brew group so it's normal" (wtf!)
> 
> Meanwhile all the press pictures let you believe that it does sit straight .... not good for my OCD.
> 
> Anybody body having similar issues? Not sure what can be the solution, guess over time it will change slightly?


----------



## MrOrk

ifunky said:


> Just unpacked my new Rocket and was left un-impressed by the fact that any portafilter handle won't sit straight in-line with the brew head.
> 
> View attachment 39609
> 
> 
> I raised the issue to the UK distributor (starts with a Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and apprently it's a common feature (really?!) that has been raised to Rocket but so far the answer has been "it's a saturated brew group so it's normal" (wtf!)
> 
> Meanwhile all the press pictures let you believe that it does sit straight .... not good for my OCD.
> 
> Anybody body having similar issues? Not sure what can be the solution, guess over time it will change slightly?


what machine did you upgrade from? Was that straight all the time?


----------



## Hasi

It cannot be straight at all times.

This is due to the nature of the group head gasket, which is a big chunk of material. At first, it comes with factory hardness, softens (and shapes itself around PF rims) with time until it gets hard, brittle and quits its job. Depending on usage and power-on hours per day, it might be due to replacement within 12 months or so.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only group that always locks in the very same position is the Quick Mill aluminium group. There, the gasket sits laterally rather than on top, so PF locks towards a stopper.


----------



## ifunky

yes Hasi would tend to agree on that. Updated from a Giotto that wasn't straight to start with but wasn't that far off either. Indeed as time goes by the gasket will evolve and it's gonna drive the position of the handle.

Right now i have a ~45 degrees angle .... seems to me like a massive gap to fill! Might refresh that thread in a 2 years time then











mikas said:


> What about the "in cup" results?


I haven't properly tested it yet Mikas / only two cups -> nicely quiet and paddle action fine. i am getting some fruity rwanda single estate today so should be plenty enough for some fun with it!


----------



## Foz

If it takes a standard group head gasket you might try a slightly smaller one, from memory rocket fit 8.25mm gaskets, a Cafelat silicone 8mm E61might fit perfectly!


----------



## RobW

A silicone gasket is definitely the answer. They allow a good seal at a range of angles as they are softer so you would probably be able to get it straight. Just make sure to get the same thickness as the current one.

Please do post some more details on your experience. I am dying to know more about the real world performance of this machine.


----------



## DavecUK

I'd just bend the handle a bit in a vice....then it will look nice and straight.

Thank me later.....


----------



## Rhys

My twin spout and bottomless handles stick out at different angles, it's just the way they are.


----------



## ifunky

DavecUK said:


> I'd just bend the handle a bit in a vice....then it will look nice and straight.
> 
> Thank me later.....


hehe ... he ... h ...

no thanks


----------



## ifunky

Ok so got that 8mm Cafelat red in silicone, a simple swap didn't change much @RobW but the Rocket is defo an 8mm give or take

















and then decided to give a bit of a shave to the silicone gasket ... arguably did overshoot slightly (pic should read 6.96)  but a 7.5mm gasket should do perfectly the job

















73mm x 57mm x 7.5mm doesn't seem t exist that said ... gonna try the shaved cafelat tmrw morning but guessing it's going to be more messy than anything else. Will let you know


----------



## ifunky

That badly cut silicone gasket is actually doing a pretty decent job for my standard, running a 6sec pre-infusion then 15sec at 9bar to drop back after to 5bar.









the pump is also nicely quiet !


----------



## Royco

Hi, Newbie here. I bought a Rocket V Giotto 4 months ago so sleep is a thing of the past!

Am also a bit OC and the 45deg angle of handle irritates me no end. Any point in machining a tad off the top of the little locating lugs on the PF?


----------



## mmctsai

Yes my R9 one doesn't sit straight with default gasket, I hope it will improve over time


----------



## -Mac

Doesn't it bother your OCD that it's too far the other way now? ?


----------



## Norvin

Can't you just adjust the thickness with the standard E61 paper shims?


----------



## ratty

It's the angle of the dangle.

Gets me every time!


----------

